# canadian vintage show and swap meet



## bicycle larry (Jul 5, 2015)

hear we go shawn i took a lot of pictures of some thing for every one   from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 5, 2015)

*canadian vintage bicycle show*

here is some more will sed more pictures out to morrow from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 5, 2015)

*canadian vintage bicycle show*

in the first picture is a happy coupe with the vintage bicycles thy had just bought nice to see


----------



## vincev (Jul 5, 2015)

wow,nice show !


----------



## mike j (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice shots, Larry. Looks like a fun show.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting Larry.
And you got what you went for too. Very nice.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the pics Larry, Lots of nice stuff, looks like it was a great show!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 6, 2015)

*canadian vintage bicycle show*

the first picture is mike wolf !!!!! yes canadian mike wolf!!!!! riding his harly a round sounded really good!!!!!!! mike has a lot of vintage moter cycle reel nice guy to talk to !!! and he lives not to fare from my place .i addy a car picture to mose of us bicycle guys have old cars and moter cycles too!!!!!! thanks mike j and vincev for your comintes it is a fun show !!!!! more pictures to come sorry don and air planes too ha ha !!!! thank flat tire and jd 56 for your comintes to off to the coffee shop i juse i will ride the ccm down will seed out more pictures and buy the way all pms are wecome with any qustions of the show  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Great pics Larry. I was hoping to see some CCM Flytes--those bikes are sweet. Really digging the 'ol HD V-Twin as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 6, 2015)

*canadian vintage bicycle show*

here is some more pictures


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 6, 2015)

*canadian vintage bicycle show*

more pictures of the show


----------

